# Ironmaster add on kit alternatives?



## Shaneyboy (May 21, 2013)

I need some advice on adjustable dumbbells. I currently have a set of IM 75lb db's but I need to increase the weight.

unfortunately, the add on kit (up to 120lbs) is really expensive and rarely come up second hand.

i have used the bow flex before but the handles are awkward and only go up to 90lbs.

if I go olympic db's then the cost is going to be near the IM add on kit.

Any suggestions gratefully received


----------



## mph (Jul 4, 2009)

I see power blocks on eBay now and again. I got some sport 9.0 ones which were expensive but a good investment. Pretty sure the place I got them from did finance as well if that floats your boat.


----------



## Shaneyboy (May 21, 2013)

I managed to get a full set of fixed dumbbells for £600 in really good condition but they took up too much room so I sold them and made £400 profit and then bought a full set of IM's plus the 120 add on kit for £475. Worked out nicely in the end.

thanks for the reply.


----------

